# OT - strong clear/invisible thread



## dixiedragon (Sep 26, 2019)

I've gotten into inkle weaving, which is weaving narrow straps or woven tapes. I want to turn my straps into dog leashes.

https://handwovenmagazine.com/weaving-for-dogs/

Can anybody recommend a strong, thin thread for a sewing machine that is invisible/clear? Thanks!


----------



## amd (Sep 26, 2019)

Would a small gauge fishing line work? Sorry, I'm not crafty in the sewing sense, but that is what I remember my mom using for some of her sewn dolls and decorative animals. I'm not sure that she ever ran it through the sewing machine though.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 26, 2019)

I had some fishing line, but it's (relatively) thick. And it doesn't knot particularly well.


----------



## amd (Sep 26, 2019)

I believe you can get it in different gauges (it might be called weight on the label, I'm used to working with wire that is defined by gauge, lol).


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 26, 2019)

If you're talking about clear/invisible thread for regular home sewing machines, I know Sulky is one respected brand that has it: https://www.joann.com/sulky-premium-invisible-thread-440-yards-clear/3076106.html

Here's a review of 6 brands of invisible thread and tips on how to set your machine up to use this thread: https://www.quiltersreview.com/six-invisible-threads-put-to-the-test/

If you're talking about heavier threads for a heavy duty machine like the ones I use in my shop, I recommend The Thread Exchange as a good source for weird types of thread (embalmer's thread, anyone?) and extra heavy thread. Their website -- https://www.thethreadexchange.com/ 

Here's what pops up on that website when I searched for "invisible" -- https://www.thethreadexchange.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCHFA&Search=invisible


----------



## Caic Tarbh (Mar 1, 2020)

The hand operated cobler sewing machine that I bought off of Amazon came with a black monofilament thread.






Same material as fishing line, just heavier than what we typically use for freshwater fishing around here.  The suture kits that doctors use have a monofilament line in them in a lot of cases, probably depending upon whether the suture will be internal or external.  I had one of my dogs spayed recently and when I removed the sutures, they were monofilament and had a slight tent to them.  Which is good since my old eyes would have had trouble seeing them otherwise.  I've also used monofilament to sew up injuries on dogs that I've owned over the years when they were injured from dominance disputes with another dog.

Although the monofilament line works for sewing leather, I don't particularly like the look of it and will buy some heavy cloth type thread when I get a chance.  Something at least as thick as is used on jeans.

For sewing straps though, I don't like monofilament thread because I just do not like the knot tying properties of it.  Maybe that is a reflection on the material, or maybe it is a reflection on my knot tying ability? 

Is it possible to weave the yarn / string that you are using to make the leashes back on itself to make the loop, similar to what happens when you weave the strands of a rope to make an eye splice?

If not, instead of trying to find a thread that it totally invisible, you might want to consider the opposite and go for a totally contrasting thread and make the sewing a intentional design element of the strap.


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2020)

Caic Tarbh said:


> The hand operated cobler sewing machine that I bought off of Amazon came with a black monofilament thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the machine I want.  I have a lot of leather hanging around, and my not so well healed fracture does not like me hand sewing leather.


----------

